# High Fence Bow Hunting



## Bow Only (Nov 6, 2012)

What are ya'lls thoughts on bow hunting inside a high fence?  Is it ok for TV shows to show video kills from inside a high fence?  Would you hunt inside a high fence?  Just curious about your thoughts.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 6, 2012)

I would like a top on that fence! LOLs

No its not for me,but I'm not upset if others do it. I've seen places where no fence was & it was over run with deer. Lots of targets. I'll hunt my Ga. lease where its just a challenge to see one.

Good Topic!


----------



## Stick (Nov 6, 2012)

I'd rather watch someone shoot a doe than a 200" buck in a fence.  Just doesn't interest me. I feel hunting shows would benefit more from being educational (thermals, funnels, patterns) than trying to kill a big buck. Yeah, we all want to kill a buck but what's that saying about giving a man a fish or teaching him how to fish?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 6, 2012)

For free and I couldn't mount it. JMO


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 6, 2012)

Not for me


----------



## oops1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Depends on the situation. . Acreage   involved. ..deer density in said fence etc. I don't frown on those who do it as a job assignment but I care nothing about shooting a 200" deer in a 10 acre lot.


----------



## SWWTV (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't think high fence is fair chase at all . I was ask to post my opinion and I know a lot of shows shoot big bucks in high fence but its not for me. I am proud to hunt our Georgia deer they are a challenge to harvest with a bow on camera or without. I believe its OK for special cases such with handicap kids or adults. I filmed in a fence with terminally ill kids many years ago when I was I ask to film it I had no problem with doing it for that special hunt. Deer in high fence act different I like to keep it as real as I can. I have been offered several hunts in a fence and turn them down. Now with that being said I think if a high fence deer gets entered in the challenge that person should be force to drink a bottle of BFO lol just saying.


----------



## SWWTV (Nov 6, 2012)

To add a few years back I went to film a hunt in a high fence after entering myself and the hunter agreed lets observe and not shoot just didn't feel good at all. I Also believe a hunter or TV show should tell the viewers if they are hunting in a fence that's my thoughts. I am proud to say its not for me several folks ask for my opinion sorry if I offended anyone I would rather be honest about it .


----------



## 270bowman (Nov 6, 2012)

I wouldn't hunt in a high fence area.  It's like fishing in a pay lake, no challenge at all.  Only exception would be for handicap or MAYBE children, but not mine.  As for TV shows, I watch them because that's all that's really on when football isn't.  I prefer the shows over all of that reality crap on TV.  The shows I prefer are when average guys hunt public land or private land without all the food plots, guides, etc.  The Meateater, On your own adventures, solo hunters, sasquatch.  Like mentioned above, I'd rather see a guy shoot a doe than a 200" fenced buck.  It's closer to reality for me and my hunting situations.


----------



## hallb (Nov 6, 2012)

Depends on the acreage.  10 acres, yeah, I got a problem.  1k acres, I don't have a problem.  Those people are really just protecting their land and deer population from poachers.  You still have to get the deer to walk within 40 yards of you.  I hunt 1k acres and at any given time I know there are many, many deer within that 1k acres - doesn't mean they're going to just waltz right out in front of me.

For the record, no I don't and haven't hunted on a high fence property.


----------



## Grey Man (Nov 6, 2012)

I agree that it depends on the size. If you own and manage a large tract, I can see fencing it. But a small tract? No.


----------



## BigSwole (Nov 6, 2012)

Pffft give me 200" deer and a 5 acre lot! Ill use that other 5 acres for my enclosed duck pond!

Like others above me. 1k acres is understandable and reasonable. 10 acres is not. However i would hang a 200"+ deer on my wall regardless. If it was shot, ran over, laser beamed, land mined. I love animal mounts regardless of who killed em or what did. I wont pay to mount your deer but if you dont want it ill display it on my wall just to look at.


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 6, 2012)

There is a 1000 acre high fence hunting place less than a mile from our farm in Worth County. I've seen a lot of 130-150 class bucks just walking along the fence with semis and cars driving past them 65 mph. I don't care if people hunt in a big pen, but it's not the same as a true wild deer. Even if its 1000 acres.

My uncle told me about a 170 with double drop tines he saw in there several times from the road, I didn't really believe him until I saw a picture of the owner holding him dead.

It might be different if its like 5k acres, but I know 1k acres is to much like a zoo because I see it almost every day.


----------



## SWWTV (Nov 6, 2012)

270bowman said:


> I wouldn't hunt in a high fence area.  It's like fishing in a pay lake, no challenge at all.  Only exception would be for handicap or MAYBE children, but not mine.  As for TV shows, I watch them because that's all that's really on when football isn't.  I prefer the shows over all of that reality crap on TV.  The shows I prefer are when average guys hunt public land or private land without all the food plots, guides, etc.  The Meateater, On your own adventures, solo hunters, sasquatch.  Like mentioned above, I'd rather see a guy shoot a doe than a 200" fenced buck.  It's closer to reality for me and my hunting situations.


I agree.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 6, 2012)

Not something I'd be interested in doing. As for the guys on TV, I'd prefer they not do it either, but consider them as entertainment only.


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 6, 2012)

To each his own but Id rather shoot a smart city nanny than kill a 200" buck inside a fence any day. Mmmm, city deer Mcnuggets ! 
Save them for the kids in the make a wish foundation or those TV hunters that cant hunt.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 6, 2012)

Not for me. I would not get that adrenalin rush.


----------



## Bow_Hunter22 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah this is not for me. It wouldn't feel right to shoot one in a high fence. No matter how big the plot was, I would never do it. I would feel like i'm cheating, and I dont cheat. Like all the posts above, I'd rather shoot a big nanny at my hunting land then go kill a 200" buck in a pen.


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 6, 2012)

More like, High Fence Bow Killing.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Nov 6, 2012)

To me high fence hunting is about the equivalent of hunting a two acre wood lot in metro altlanta surrounded by subdivisions and concrete. Trapped just the same so I wouldn't want to do nether one.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 6, 2012)

I won't mence words here, I think it is a pitiful hunting practice. I have 0 respect for anyone that would do this. If you have done this then you don't deserve to look upon wild game or enjoy the outdoors. Jimmy Houston suxs because of this, I wonder how many other "wild" hunts on TV were done this way. DISGUSTING


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 6, 2012)

Is hunting a island any different than a high fence?


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 6, 2012)

High Fence and Hunting do not belong together in the same sentence. I would quit hunting before I hunted in a fence.


----------



## the preacherman (Nov 6, 2012)

To the original poster...yes and yes...if it's legal go for it if you willfully choose to...who cares what anybody else thinks about it...


----------



## hound dog (Nov 6, 2012)

If someone pays for it and it's a few 1000 acres sure I'll hunt a high fence. Who cares what other people think as long its legal do what you want. 

On a nother note.
Not a thing in the rules saying you cant enter a high fence deer. If that is what it takes to win and you have the money for it and it make you happy and you can sleep at night I say good for you.


----------



## killitgrillit (Nov 6, 2012)

On the roost or on the ground, high fence, low fence, or stuck in a fence if I can tag it and eat it, it's hunting.


----------



## weekender (Nov 6, 2012)

Not for me, if you want to, have at it. Like others above, I'd much rather shoot a nanny outside, than a 200" inside.


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 6, 2012)

For all of you guys who say NO would you hunt an island?


----------



## Skyjacker (Nov 6, 2012)

High fence isn't hunting.  And deer can and do swim across rivers so the island example is dumb.


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 6, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> For all of you guys who say NO would you hunt an island?



Yes I would, deer can and do swim. Islands are a part of nature.


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 6, 2012)

Skyjacker said:


> High fence isn't hunting.  And deer can and do swim across rivers so the island example is dumb.



Yes deer can swim but they can jump also. So you are saying you would hunt a 2000 ac island that was 5 miles from any other land but would not hunt a 2000ac high fence. No sir that is dumb.


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 6, 2012)

cpowel10 said:


> Yes I would, deer can and do swim. Islands are a part of nature.



I think you are a hypocrite if you would hunt and island and not a high fence. I mean a island that is 5 miles from any other land. You tell me the difference???


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 6, 2012)

What island are you talking about that is 5 miles from any other land?

I've seen a deer swimming in the middle of the USVI and BVI...


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 6, 2012)

All i am saying whats the difference from an island and high fence? For all you GREAT WHITE HUNTERS out there that would hunt an island and not a high fence that is stupid and a hypocrite there is no difference.


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 6, 2012)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> To me high fence hunting is about the equivalent of hunting a two acre wood lot in metro altlanta surrounded by subdivisions and concrete. Trapped just the same so I wouldn't want to do nether one.



Trapped ? ...You evidently haven't hunted suburbia. We loose more crossing the street than hunters kill. 
Bad part is, when they cross the street, their on someone else's property. Unhuntable, if they make it ? 
To each his own though. If hunting fenced critters is your thing, pull out the check book and go for it.


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 6, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> I think you are a hypocrite if you would hunt and island and not a high fence. I mean a island that is 5 miles from any other land. You tell me the difference???



The difference is God put the island there, a high fence is man creating a controlled environment. You didn't say 'a island 5 miles from any other land' earlier. Lanier island, Sapelo, Cumberland, Giles, etc. none of them are 5 miles away from other land. 

Why are you being so confrontational about it? How old are you?


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 6, 2012)

Gibbs, try again... You lost that one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2012)

cpowel10 said:


> The difference is God put the island there, a high fence is man creating a controlled environment. You didn't say 'a island 5 miles from any other land' earlier. Lanier island, Sapelo, Cumberland, Giles, etc. none of them are 5 miles away from other land.
> 
> Why are you being so confrontational about it? How old are you?





Plus, there`s islands all up and down the Oconee, Ocmulgee, Altamaha, and Flint Rivers, and probably the other major rivers in Georgia too. But those first mentioned, I`m familiar with. Those islands are nothin` like a high fence.


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Plus, there`s islands all up and down the Oconee, Ocmulgee, Altamaha, and Flint Rivers, and probably the other major rivers in Georgia too. But those first mentioned, I`m familiar with. Those islands are nothin` like a high fence.



I agree 100%


----------



## Potlicker60 (Nov 6, 2012)

I have watched deer several times swimming across lake lanier.  Distance doesn't really seem to stop them.  I don't get the high fence comparison to an island.  High Fence hunting is for Potlickers!!!


----------



## scott30415 (Nov 6, 2012)

This is right there with crossing strains of Largemouth Bass and putting them in a lake where they are not native just to raise a world record. They do not even belong in the record books. Deer are the same, putting a store bought buck in a fence and choosing the genetics to breed with and feeding it the perfect diet doesn't constitute a record in my opinion. It might be a form of hunting but to say it is the same as fair chase in open country is not in the same category. A 110" Florida 12 point is just as much a trophy as a 200+ Alberta giant in my opinion as long as they were both fair chase. I will agree they do have a place for people challenged to hunt open country though.


----------



## scott30415 (Nov 6, 2012)

PS... I am selling the bass boat and turning the swimming pool into a bass habitat, never liked cleaning it any way. The dog pen is being converted to hold a small buck I bought off of the internet. See y'all in a few years hoisting my 35lb world record bass off my diving board, and standing over my 320" typical 18 point Georgia buck.


----------



## kcausey (Nov 7, 2012)

It's so obvious when high fence hunts are on tv. Extreme mass, a 180" buck every hour. I can't watch it. Last time I checked, Sapelo Island didn't have supplemental fed, 300, farm deer.

I watched a hunt at timberghost in Iowa earlier...every person in the party killed bucks with 60" of mass and 16+ points. I'll be on 11,000 free ranging public acres in Kansas by friday morning.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 7, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Trapped ? ...You evidently haven't hunted suburbia. We loose more crossing the street than hunters kill.
> Bad part is, when they cross the street, their on someone else's property. Unhuntable, if they make it ?
> To each his own though. If hunting fenced critters is your thing, pull out the check book and go for it.



Yep, they are still hard to find and kill..


----------



## SWWTV (Nov 7, 2012)

Islands are not man made nor do they import crazy big rack deer. High fence is kinda like shopping you get what you pay for.


----------



## 270bowman (Nov 7, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Trapped ? ...You evidently haven't hunted suburbia. We loose more crossing the street than hunters kill.
> Bad part is, when they cross the street, their on someone else's property. Unhuntable, if they make it ?
> To each his own though. If hunting fenced critters is your thing, pull out the check book and go for it.



I agree.  The only thing easy about hunting suburbia Atlanta is driving to the hunting spots.


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 7, 2012)

cpowel10 said:


> The difference is God put the island there, a high fence is man creating a controlled environment. You didn't say 'a island 5 miles from any other land' earlier. Lanier island, Sapelo, Cumberland, Giles, etc. none of them are 5 miles away from other land.
> 
> Why are you being so confrontational about it? How old are you?



I am not being confrontational, trust my friend you have not seen confrontational from me. I am the young age of 57, why does that matter, how old are you? I can see if someone is hunting in a 10 or even a 300 ac pen but something like a 10,000ac high fence that is night and day different. I have hunted all over the world from alska, canada, kansas, iowa, kentucky, indiana, missouri, illinois new mexico, mexico colorado, to texas. I have hunted in the wilderness hunders mile from anything and i have hunted a 10,000ac fence and had the time of my life doing both. I have 5 bc whitetails on my wall and i have 37 py whitetails, black bears and elk. Why do u want to bash someone for the way they hunt? If you are paying for it then you can fuss.


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 7, 2012)

SWWTV said:


> Islands are not man made nor do they import crazy big rack deer. High fence is kinda like shopping you get what you pay for.



i can tell you have never hunted a high fence


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 7, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> I am not being confrontational, trust my friend you have not seen confrontational from me. I am the young age of 57, why does that matter, how old are you? I can see if someone is hunting in a 10 or even a 300 ac pen but something like a 10,000ac high fence that is night and day different. I have hunted all over the world from alska, canada, kansas, iowa, kentucky, indiana, missouri, illinois new mexico, mexico colorado, to texas. I have hunted in the wilderness hunders mile from anything and i have hunted a 10,000ac fence and had the time of my life doing both. I have 5 bc whitetails on my wall and i have 37 py whitetails, black bears and elk. Why do u want to bash someone for the way they hunt? If you are paying for it then you can fuss.



How many of those B&C's and P&Y's did you kill inside high fences?


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 7, 2012)

cpowel10 said:


> How many of those B&C's and P&Y's did you kill inside high fences?



0 my friend... I have 6 more that would make bc and 12 more py that i killed in high fence that was 10,000 plus ac.


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 7, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> 0 my friend... I have 6 more that would make bc and 12 more py that i killed in high fence that was 10,000 plus ac.



No they wouldn't.


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 7, 2012)

cpowel10 said:


> No they wouldn't.



I mean they are big enough to make. I didnt say they would. Beside i dont care what you think about what i have killed or how i killed it. I payed for it


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 7, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> 0 my friend... I have 6 more that would make bc and 12 more py that i killed in high fence that was 10,000 plus ac.





GIBBS said:


> I mean they are big enough to make. I didnt say they would. Beside i dont care what you think about what i have killed or how i killed it. I payed for it



Oh ok.

I don't care if you kill animals in a pen, just don't pretend it's the same as a wild animal. It's your money to spend.


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 7, 2012)

cpowel10 said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> I don't care if you kill animals in a pen, just don't pretend it's the same as a wild animal. It's your money to spend.



OK MR. GREAT WHITE HUNTER HOW MAY BC AND PY HAVE YOU KILLED? I didnt bring up what i had killed in a high fence you did? So u must care


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 7, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> I am not being confrontational, trust my friend you have not seen confrontational from me. I am the young age of 57, why does that matter, how old are you? I can see if someone is hunting in a 10 or even a 300 ac pen but something like a 10,000ac high fence that is night and day different. I have hunted all over the world from alska, canada, kansas, iowa, kentucky, indiana, missouri, illinois new mexico, mexico colorado, to texas. I have hunted in the wilderness hunders mile from anything and i have hunted a 10,000ac fence and had the time of my life doing both. I have 5 bc whitetails on my wall and i have 37 py whitetails, black bears and elk. Why do u want to bash someone for the way they hunt? If you are paying for it then you can fuss.





GIBBS said:


> OK MR. GREAT WHITE HUNTER HOW MAY BC AND PY HAVE YOU KILLED? I didnt bring up what i had killed in a high fence you did? So u must care



You didn't bring up what you had killed, but you let us know you had a blast hunting in a pen.  

You like hunting in a pen and I don't. Simple as that.


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 7, 2012)

cpowel10 said:


> You didn't bring up what you had killed, but you let us know you had a blast hunting in a pen.
> 
> You like hunting in a pen and I don't. Simple as that.



Hunting a pen is 1 thing but 10,000 ac is another. Anytime i am in the woods i am having a blast i have a very stressful job and hunting is my get away. Why would i bring up what i killed so you can bash it. So what have you killed?


----------



## Blockbuster Video (Nov 7, 2012)

Well..... I don't really see much of a difference in hunting high fence or going to an outfitter... I mean either way you didn't scout it or hang the stand.. You just go where they tell u to and sit... Only thing you have to do is make a good shot... So high fence or not you really can't take too much credit...if its 500+ acres I guess it really don't matter...both are the same.. You go sit where they tell u and wait... Some people have the money and not the time to hunt all year.... So it's just a matter of what you want to pay for! You shouldn't bash someone for wanting a big buck but don't have a lot of time! Just because you shoot a big buck with a rifle should I say I'd rather shoot a doe than shoot a big buck w/ a rifle?? We all hunt differently...just spend your money on what makes you happy cuz you can't take it with you when you die!


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a friend that works at a high fence place in _______. He says they get them and bottle feed them, puts them in a nother pen then move them to another pen & then put them in the hunting area! He hunts in Ga. wild deer. Hey both pen raised and wild deer have names, we name ours on the trail cams. He says they name those deer also. Best of luck to all in the woods. 

Great topic !


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Nov 7, 2012)

My guess is that most of the hunters complaining about high fence have never even hunted in one.


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 7, 2012)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> My guess is that most of the hunters complaining about high fence have never even hunted in one.



And most of those that say they absolutely never would, probably can't afford it. Not saying that to provoke, just a fact. I know I couldn't. If I could afford it, I still have mixed feelings about it. I guess it would depend on how the deer inside the fence were raised. Like one comment above, if they were bottle and hand fed, it would be hard for me to justify hunting what I would consider "pets".....but, inside a 1000 acre and larger fence, with deer that were wild when the fence was put up, I'd do it...if I could afford it...lol If it's a legal activity, why should it bother someone else? If you don't agree with it or don't like it, that is fine, but put someone else down because they might want to.....


----------



## Skyjacker (Nov 7, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> Yes deer can swim but they can jump also. So you are saying you would hunt a 2000 ac island that was 5 miles from any other land but would not hunt a 2000ac high fence. No sir that is dumb.



Deer don't jump over high fences at the rack ranches.  They can't. They're designed so the deer can't jump over them.


----------



## Skyjacker (Nov 7, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> I think you are a hypocrite if you would hunt and island and not a high fence. I mean a island that is 5 miles from any other land. You tell me the difference???



Show me one that's like that. I'm from Savannah.  I can show you a picture of a buck swimming across the Ossabaw Sound to the main coast.  Less than a mile altogether.  You're digging yourself in a hole.


----------



## Skyjacker (Nov 7, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> OK MR. GREAT WHITE HUNTER HOW MAY BC AND PY HAVE YOU KILLED? I didnt bring up what i had killed in a high fence you did? So u must care



He has exactly as many if not more than you. Because those organizations don't recognize high fence kills under any circumstances.

Technically you don't have a B&C or a P&Y because of how you killed the animal.  You can still get SAfari Club International to recognize your animal, but that organization is a joke. You can buy a farm raised deer with a massive rack and kill it in a pen with a scoped AK-47 and SCI would recognize it.

From what I understand by people I trust and would know, deer in ANY high fence tend to have adapted to human presence and aren't as easily spooked.  And I'm talking about the large game ranches.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 8, 2012)

Skyjacker said:


> He has exactly as many if not more than you. Because those organizations don't recognize high fence kills under any circumstances.
> 
> Technically you don't have a B&C or a P&Y because of how you killed the animal.  You can still get SAfari Club International to recognize your animal, but that organization is a joke. You can buy a farm raised deer with a massive rack and kill it in a pen with a scoped AK-47 and SCI would recognize it.
> *
> From what I understand by people I trust and would know, deer in ANY high fence tend to have adapted to human presence and aren't as easily spooked.*  And I'm talking about the large game ranches.



This.  The only time I have ever hunted inside a high fence was for turkeys.  They didn't care about the fence but I could tell the deer were different.


----------



## SWWTV (Nov 8, 2012)

High fence deer are different face it they got no where else to run or hide.


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 8, 2012)

kmckinnie said:


> I have a friend that works at a high fence place in _______. He says they get them and bottle feed them, puts them in a nother pen then move them to another pen & then put them in the hunting area! He hunts in Ga. wild deer. Hey both pen raised and wild deer have names, we name ours on the trail cams. He says they name those deer also. Best of luck to all in the woods.
> 
> Great topic !



I am sorry sir but that is not a high fence hunting place that is a deer breeder. And that is shooting deer in a pen. High fence hunting is something like 10,000ac and the deer are just as wild as where.


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 8, 2012)

SWWTV said:


> High fence deer are different face it they got no where else to run or hide.



High fence hunting is not going in a pasture and shooting a cow. Back when i gun hunted i hunted a buck 9.5 days in south texas before i killed him and i shot that deer at over 300yds. I would about bet everything i got that not 1 person on here could tell the difference if it was high fence or not if u where taken in blind and put in a stand.


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 8, 2012)

Skyjacker said:


> He has exactly as many if not more than you. Because those organizations don't recognize high fence kills under any circumstances.
> 
> Technically you don't have a B&C or a P&Y because of how you killed the animal.  You can still get SAfari Club International to recognize your animal, but that organization is a joke. You can buy a farm raised deer with a massive rack and kill it in a pen with a scoped AK-47 and SCI would recognize it.
> 
> From what I understand by people I trust and would know, deer in ANY high fence tend to have adapted to human presence and aren't as easily spooked.  And I'm talking about the large game ranches.



I can tell you did read the post very well. I have killed 5 that made bc and 37 py counting my elk and bears that i killed. I have killed 6 more bucks that would have the score to make bc and 12 more that would make py


----------



## Skyjacker (Nov 8, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> I can tell you did read the post very well. I have killed 5 that made bc and 37 py counting my elk and bears that i killed. I have killed 6 more bucks that would have the score to make bc and 12 more that would make py



I was talking about white tail only, but good for you.


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 8, 2012)

Skyjacker said:


> I was talking about white tail only, but good for you.



Oh i am sorry i thought this was a bowhunting forum i guess its a whitetail bowhunting only. Its only 5 elk and 2 bears.


----------



## Skyjacker (Nov 8, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> Oh i am sorry i thought this was a bowhunting forum i guess its a whitetail bowhunting only. Its only 5 elk and 2 bears.



Well if you didn't have a fence around them, they are eligible for P&Y or B&C.  Good work!  I have no clue on the baiting restrictions of bear hunting and the P&Y/B&C reqs.  I know its the popular form of hunting them.  

I have two P&Y eligible whitetails.  Just haven't gone through the paperwork process to enter them.  Never shot a bear and never shot a elk.  Bucket list on the elk.  Not really interested in the bear.  Maybe a Brown bear stalk on the beach.  That would be cool.  Probably poop my pants though.  

Were your bears black, brown, grizzly or polar?


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 8, 2012)

Skyjacker said:


> Well if you didn't have a fence around them, they are eligible for P&Y or B&C.  Good work!  I have no clue on the baiting restrictions of bear hunting and the P&Y/B&C reqs.  I know its the popular form of hunting them.
> 
> I have two P&Y eligible whitetails.  Just haven't gone through the paperwork process to enter them.  Never shot a bear and never shot a elk.  Bucket list on the elk.  Not really interested in the bear.  Maybe a Brown bear stalk on the beach.  That would be cool.  Probably poop my pants though.
> 
> Were your bears black, brown, grizzly or polar?



The elk hunts are awesome, it is such a rush to have an animal that big come in, just thinking about it excite me. If you have not been trust me you will love it. All the bears i have killed have been black. I have been grizzly and brown but never closed the deal. Trust me hunting bears that big will work on your nerves. Did you kill your py bucks in ga?


----------



## struttinsouthern (Nov 9, 2012)

high fence is a joke and not an accomplishment of any sort. bucks can go long distance in the rut , im talking 8-10 miles. There was a buck a friend had pictures of one year that was killed 10 miles away or more. It affects them more than people think. Im just glad P&Y and B&C dont recognize those deer. Because that would take away from all of us that did it the hard way and right way without a fence. 

On another note , a family friend of mine used to film for realtree and he was filming at the sanctuary with bill jordan. He said they saw a giant buck on one side of the property ( 20000 acres) and 3 days later saw the same double droptine buck on the exact opposite part of the property. This is a big reason why I dont prefer realtree and even drury ( they claim fair chase but hunt hadley creek, which I have heard is high fence)and all the rest of them. They dont work for their deer. They hunt in fences. All of them would never kill a mature buck in georgia with a bow consistently. 

same goes for michael waddell , hes a good shot with a bow and a good tv personality and that about it for Michael when it comes to DEER. Hes lost when it comes to actually doing the work and hunting mature deer in ga. 

The only ones I like are mossyoak and the primos gang. Christian guys and hunt fair chase.


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 9, 2012)

struttinsouthern said:


> high fence is a joke and not an accomplishment of any sort. bucks can go long distance in the rut , im talking 8-10 miles. There was a buck a friend had pictures of one year that was killed 10 miles away or more. It affects them more than people think. Im just glad P&Y and B&C dont recognize those deer. Because that would take away from all of us that did it the hard way and right way without a fence.
> 
> On another note , a family friend of mine used to film for realtree and he was filming at the sanctuary with bill jordan. He said they saw a giant buck on one side of the property ( 20000 acres) and 3 days later saw the same double droptine buck on the exact opposite part of the property. This is a big reason why I dont prefer realtree and even drury ( they claim fair chase but hunt hadley creek, which I have heard is high fence)and all the rest of them. They dont work for their deer. They hunt in fences. All of them would never kill a mature buck in georgia with a bow consistently.
> 
> ...



You really ain't serious are you.....


----------



## struttinsouthern (Nov 10, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> You really ain't serious are you.....



serious.


----------



## struttinsouthern (Nov 10, 2012)

how many pope and young deer does michael have from ga? ill answer that for ya = 0.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Nov 10, 2012)

I know of a 10,000ish acre high fence in ga that I have walked up to the fence and taken pictures of deer 30 yards away on several occasions. To each his own. Some people get fired up about carp fishing.


----------



## hound dog (Nov 10, 2012)

You say carp fishing? Now that can be fun if they are biting.


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 10, 2012)

struttinsouthern said:


> high fence is a joke and not an accomplishment of any sort. bucks can go long distance in the rut , im talking 8-10 miles. There was a buck a friend had pictures of one year that was killed 10 miles away or more. It affects them more than people think. Im just glad P&Y and B&C dont recognize those deer. Because that would take away from all of us that did it the hard way and right way without a fence.
> 
> On another note , a family friend of mine used to film for realtree and he was filming at the sanctuary with bill jordan. He said they saw a giant buck on one side of the property ( 20000 acres) and 3 days later saw the same double droptine buck on the exact opposite part of the property. This is a big reason why I dont prefer realtree and even drury ( they claim fair chase but hunt hadley creek, which I have heard is high fence)and all the rest of them. They dont work for their deer. They hunt in fences. All of them would never kill a mature buck in georgia with a bow consistently.
> 
> ...



Well i can tell for sure you have never hunted a high fence. The fence is not there to keep the deer in its to keep deer out so they can manage deer. 2000ac is not enough really to high fence. When your friend saw this big deer and then saw him again was it during the rut? You just said deer will travel. Who is your friend i have known alot of the realtree guy for along time? My friend Michael has not lost out on anything he has gained he has learned true trophy is the time you spend hunting with friends and memories you make that is the true trophy not the number of py and bc you have on the way. I have killed alot of big deer on my own and with outfitters but the best trophy i have on my wall is the picture i have of years ago of me and my dad hunting together i would trade that for a 1000 py in ga and the biggest whitetail in the world fence or no fence. This thread has got alot of people saying whats the rite way to hunt and wrong but really guys as hunters we need to stick together we get enough from anti hunting groups like PETA and many others. The way someone else hunts or or way may not be what u want to do but dont down them for. I love to go out and find a big buck hang my stand and kill him but i have learned in many years of hunting that it takes time and some people cant take off 2 or 3 weeks so they go with an outfitter i have done both and have killed big bucks both ways and by hunting with an outfitter i have met and made some really great friends. I would bet everything i got that if you asked michael he would tell you that he wished he had more time to hunt at home. I know how excited he get when he come home and hunts with his dad and family.


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 10, 2012)

I bet the guys defending high fence go to trout farms to catch fish. 
I have a college friend who's family owns a HF operation. Behind the scene is a joke.


----------



## struttinsouthern (Nov 10, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> Well i can tell for sure you have never hunted a high fence. The fence is not there to keep the deer in its to keep deer out so they can manage deer. 2000ac is not enough really to high fence. When your friend saw this big deer and then saw him again was it during the rut? You just said deer will travel. Who is your friend i have known alot of the realtree guy for along time? My friend Michael has not lost out on anything he has gained he has learned true trophy is the time you spend hunting with friends and memories you make that is the true trophy not the number of py and bc you have on the way. I have killed alot of big deer on my own and with outfitters but the best trophy i have on my wall is the picture i have of years ago of me and my dad hunting together i would trade that for a 1000 py in ga and the biggest whitetail in the world fence or no fence. This thread has got alot of people saying whats the rite way to hunt and wrong but really guys as hunters we need to stick together we get enough from anti hunting groups like PETA and many others. The way someone else hunts or or way may not be what u want to do but dont down them for. I love to go out and find a big buck hang my stand and kill him but i have learned in many years of hunting that it takes time and some people cant take off 2 or 3 weeks so they go with an outfitter i have done both and have killed big bucks both ways and by hunting with an outfitter i have met and made some really great friends. I would bet everything i got that if you asked michael he would tell you that he wished he had more time to hunt at home. I know how excited he get when he come home and hunts with his dad and family.



it was 20,000 acres 

I respect your opinion, this is my opinion and how I choose to hunt is free range. I do not see where there is any skill in hunting a pen deer with tags in their ears. The buck my friend had pictures of 3 years ago was killed 12 miles away, just talked to him about it again yesterday. With all that being said I respect your opinion but that's not how I choose to hunt , too each his own I reckon , good luck on your efforts and I know what you mean by the time spent with your dad. My best memories have been huntin with my dad as well.

                             God bless, 

                                                          JB


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Nov 10, 2012)

Bottom line.When you put a wild animal behind a fence it is no longer a wild animal.I dont care how many acres it is.I can go down the road a hour and kill an elk in FLORIDA!To me there is something fundamentally wrong there.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 10, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=646125&highlight=
Our neighbors put up a fence


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 10, 2012)

struttinsouthern said:


> it was 20,000 acres
> 
> I respect your opinion, this is my opinion and how I choose to hunt is free range. I do not see where there is any skill in hunting a pen deer with tags in their ears. The buck my friend had pictures of 3 years ago was killed 12 miles away, just talked to him about it again yesterday. With all that being said I respect your opinion but that's not how I choose to hunt , too each his own I reckon , good luck on your efforts and I know what you mean by the time spent with your dad. My best memories have been huntin with my dad as well.
> 
> ...



Like i said you have never hunted high fence. 99percent of my hunting is free range but i have hunted high fence never under 10,000ac and never where there was ear tags or crap like that. The places i have hunted was large ac with a fence and the deer are very wild i bet everything own that if you went in blind that you would know if it was high fence or not. The ear tags are breeder buck place and pens.


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 10, 2012)

I am setting here in Iowa over looking a cut corn field to my left and a food plot to my right i know God did plant this field man did if i kill this 200 plus in buck i have on my trail cam will it be ok with all of you??? Lol


----------



## struttinsouthern (Nov 10, 2012)

saltwatercowboy said:


> Bottom line.When you put a wild animal behind a fence it is no longer a wild animal.I dont care how many acres it is.I can go down the road a hour and kill an elk in FLORIDA!To me there is something fundamentally wrong there.



^^^^This!!! exactly!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 10, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> On the roost or on the ground, high fence, low fence, or stuck in a fence if I can tag it and eat it, it's hunting.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Nov 11, 2012)

I wonder how many people would not condone hunting a large acre high fence say 10000 acre but have no problem hunting over a corn pile in south ga?


----------



## South Man (Nov 11, 2012)

I talked to a high fence ranch and their lowest price hunts started at 5000 and went up to as much as 10-12k. To each their own but I am not paying that much for a deer. People are getting obsessed with a bucks score. I won't knock anyone who wants to do it but it's not for me. I would rather kill one on my own and save my money.


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 11, 2012)

B Kirkpatrick said:


> I wonder how many people would not condone hunting a large acre high fence say 10000 acre but have no problem hunting over a corn pile in south ga?



Ok guy the man has a good point. I have heard that God didnt put a fence there God also didnt put that corn out or even planted that flood plot. Is it ok to hunt over the corn?


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 11, 2012)

South Man said:


> I talked to a high fence ranch and their lowest price hunts started at 5000 and went up to as much as 10-12k. To each their own but I am not paying that much for a deer. People are getting obsessed with a bucks score. I won't knock anyone who wants to do it but it's not for me. I would rather kill one on my own and save my money.



Anytime you hunt with a good outfitter it will cost. No matter what animal you hunt


----------



## Larry Rooks (Nov 12, 2012)

BowOnly
Last year I was asked to thin a Doe or 2 and certain cull Buck if I got a chance in a High Fence area (2500 acres)
Some may call it a canned hunt but it's not as easy as one may think.  The Deer inside the 2500 acre fence KNOW every inch of it, and will pick you out in a heart beat.  I hung 2 climbers and they were picked out immediatley.
Every time I had deer in the area, they looked directly at me, and getting shots were harder than anywhere I have ever hunted.  Same conditions on "Free Range" land, I have never had em pick me out instantly.  (Bow hunting only too)  With a rifle on large food plots, the deer do show up and would be easier, but no easier than the right kind of food plot in a "Free Range" area that is high density deer area.  I did this for 2 years and took a total of TWO deer


----------



## 100hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

I've never hunted with an outfitter or in a high fence.  Its not that I couldn't afford it, we all spend our money on whats important to us.  I'm not against them.  I just prefer the all natural approach.  Non fenced deer are more stressed due to predators, competitive food supply and hunting pressures.  And who said city deer are easy.  I haven't been busted by a deer in Hancock or Greene county in three years.  I get busted weekly in Dekalb.  High fence offer a high density of deer per acre just like in the city.  However city deer go nocturnal with a small amount of pressure, and the ones that don't can pick you off from 80 yds away.  I don't knock high fences.  I'm sure they have their place.


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 14, 2012)

Everyone is entitled to their opinions on this subject, and they should all be respected.  I don't think I would hunt in a high fence area, but I don't care if anyone does.  

On another note, I definitely don't think hunting with an Outfitter is anywhere close to the same thing.  This year was my first year hunting with one, and I had a great time.  Yes, they scout for you, and hang the stands, but how is that any different than you going to hunt with your buddy at his farm, or a friend at their club, and you sitting in their stands?  Its not.


----------



## Skyjacker (Nov 14, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> Anytime you hunt with a good outfitter it will cost. No matter what animal you hunt



Not that much and not on free range whitetail deer for a bow hunt.  You can find week long bow hunts all over Illinois, Kansas, Wisconsin, Iowa, and Minnesota for $2000 or less and that includes boarding and food.


----------



## t8ter (Nov 15, 2012)

Depends,hunted a Texas Wma once that was high fence.Now 5acre fence no 1000's acres or so,ok.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Nov 16, 2012)

To answer the OP, I have not and would not hunt in a high fence.  I will also not shoot a deer over bait.  I don't consider either one to be fair chase and I could not be proud of a "trophy" that I killed in that manner.



GIBBS said:


> Is hunting a island any different than a high fence?



Well since they can swim off, yes I think it is quite a bit different, but I've never done that either.  I would though.



GIBBS said:


> I can see if someone is hunting in a 10 or even a 300 ac pen but something like a 10,000ac high fence that is night and day different. I have hunted all over the world from alska, canada, kansas, iowa, kentucky, indiana, missouri, illinois new mexico, mexico colorado, to texas. I have hunted in the wilderness hunders mile from anything and i have hunted a 10,000ac fence and had the time of my life doing both. I have 5 bc whitetails on my wall and i have 37 py whitetails, black bears and elk.



Which ones (if any) are you more proud of?  The ones you killed free range or in the fence?

I will grant you this:  THEORETICALLY, if the land fenced is large enough and there are no genetically engineered deer, no internal enclosures or cross fences (high ones), no bottle fed, human-habituated deer, etc. then at SOME POINT the fence makes no difference.  The problem is that I don't know what that size is.  100 acres?  NO.  1,000 acres?  I really don't think so.  10,000 acres?  I'm not sure.  100,000 acres?  Probably.  1,000,000 acres?  Undoubtedly.

One exception to my saying that I wouldn't hunt in a high fence, one that I never considered before reading this thread:  The guy who said he was invited to cull some does in a high fence (for free).  I might do that for several reasons.  One is I don't consider does trophies and I probably wouldn't consider it hunting, but shooting.  Another is it would be an interesting experiment to see if what I THINK is probably true about fenced deer really is.  Another is it would probably be a good chance to test several different broadheads and that sort of thing.  I would not then brag about what I killed.  I might be proud of the shot that I made but that would probably be the extent of it.  I would not "hunt" in a fence with the hopes or intentions of killing a buck.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Which hunting shows specifically do people believe are conducted in a high fence?  I know if they are advertising "The Sanctuary" or most any hunt filmed in South Texas are in a high fence but for the ones that don't specify, which ones do folks suspect?  Lee & Tiffany?  The Drury Bros?  Who?


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Nov 16, 2012)

Would you kill a 200" deer in a 700 acre HF if it was free? 

Tell the truth...


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 16, 2012)

Ramey Jackson said:


> Would you kill a 200" deer in a 700 acre HF if it was free?
> 
> Tell the truth...



Yep; but I would get more of an adrenaline rush, be more excited over, and be more _proud_ of a 90 pound slick head I killed using my longbow while 
hanging off the side of a pine tree, or hiding in a brush pile in a thicket in South Georgia,
 than I would be of killing the 200" pen raised deer.

At least the antlers of the 200" deer would make a pile of pressure flakers, boppers, buttons and knife handles.
Plus, his flesh would make a good stew and fill quite a few dutch ovens.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ramey Jackson said:


> Would you kill a 200" deer in a 700 acre HF if it was free?
> 
> Tell the truth...



I honestly don't know.  Obviously it is a hypothetical that isn't going to happen b/c someone that has a 200" deer in a 700 acre pen isn't going to let someone shoot it for free.  However I really don't think I would.  I do not want to shoot a buck that I would not mount and I don't think I could justify spending the money to mount a deer that I was not proud of and I don't think I could be proud of a trophy deer killed inside a 700 acre high fence...and you don't shoot a 200" deer and just toss the antlers into a pile.  At the moment of truth if I was hunting in a high fence and a 200" deer walked out I can't say what I would do but I wouldn't put myself in that position.  In other words if I won a free hunt on a high fence place I would probably try to sell the hunt to someone else because I know I would get no satisfaction from killing a big buck inside a high fence.


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 16, 2012)

Ramey Jackson said:


> Would you kill a 200" deer in a 700 acre HF if it was free?
> 
> Tell the truth...



Absolutely ridiculous question.


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 16, 2012)

This is an interesting thread with a lot of varying ideas on high-fenced areas. For the past 42 years, I have been fortunate to be a part of an 8,000 acre property in east Texas. I believe 8,000 acres encompasses 12.5 square miles. Although I have never hunted deer on this property, I have fished its numerous lakes and walked its woods and creek bottoms and swamps. This place is loaded with deer and some of them are extremely huge, and extremely wild.  There are wild hogs, turkeys, coyotes, bobcats, armadillos, fantastic fishing and duck hunting and deer hunting. This place has always been this way. 

About 10 years ago, the property board decided to install a high fence along the entire property boundary. I have not noticed a difference in deer behavior, they are just as wild as before the fence was installed. I have noticed that in one creek bottom where you can actually see the high fence as it spans the creek, there is a substantial gap between the bottom of the fence and the water's surface and surrounding creek bank...something like a 4 foot gap roughly 30 feet wide. Anything can get in or out; not sure why the fence was built, maybe to keep trespassers out.

In a situation where a high fence surrounds 8,000 acres - 12.5 square miles - there is no resemblance to hunting in a pen.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Nov 16, 2012)

Between high fences and corn and the people that defend them, I would say there is a lot of confusion amongst today's outdoorsmen between "Shooting" and "Hunting". To all who read this, are you a shooter, or a hunter? What role are you playing in the pursuit of your game?


----------



## Potlicker60 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will also add that I have been "hunting" on a 14,000 acre high fence. I saw 125 deer in my first two days. So, nothing like the wild woods. I can't even imagine what the sub 10,000 acre high fences are like.


----------



## killitgrillit (Nov 16, 2012)

Okay, so everyone that won't hunt inside a fence, how many will grab a pole and fish in a 5 acre lake when there buddy says there are some 12 pound bass in there??? Oh wait that is different!!!

For gods sake people if it is legal and no laws are being broken, let whom ever do what ever they want.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am not saying that people shouldn't be able to do it, just how do you associate "shooting" deer inside a fence with "hunting"???

Comparing shooting deer in a high fence to bass fishing in a pond is far from similar. Fishing in a 5 acre trophy bass pond would be more similar to going into a high fence and riding around in a truck taking pictures of big bucks, not shooting them.

Just because it is legal to shoot a deer in a certain fashion, that does not make it hunting.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Nov 16, 2012)

When I think back on it, I actually have many pictures of deer from the truck on my trip to a 14,000 acre high fence.  The deer would just lay or stand there while we drove by, stopped and took pictures.  It was actually a very cool place to go look at impressive animals and shoot them if it excites you.


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 16, 2012)

I live close to the Chickamauga Battlefield, which is not high-fenced, and there are a lot of deer there. They walk and lay beside the road and let you take their picture. You can see 40 deer or more within a few minutes of riding around. They are not hunted (not supposed to be, anyway) and seems that they exhibit similar behavior to deer in some high fence areas - and some neighborhoods - and golf courses.

The property I mentioned in East Texas has always had a high deer population, well, pretty much any area I've been to in Texas has had a high deer population - even without the high fence. You can easily see 30 to 80 deer on a morning or afternoon hunt on the 3 strand barb-wire fence land.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 16, 2012)

> This is right there with crossing strains of Largemouth Bass and putting them in a lake where they are not native just to raise a world record. They do not even belong in the record books. Deer are the same, putting a store bought buck in a fence and choosing the genetics to breed with and feeding it the perfect diet doesn't constitute a record in my opinion.



I hear you. These things just turn fishing/hunting into a science experiment IMO. Those record sized Florida-strain bass in California eat dumb hatchery raised trout like fatsos at a Golden Corral buffet restaurant. If that's somebody's quest, go for it. But a kid pulling a big bass out of a typical pond impresses me more!


----------



## Potlicker60 (Nov 17, 2012)

I get much more fired up about seeing doe kill in the primitive weapons forum than a buck shot over corn or in a high fence.  With all of the defenders of high fence and such, I never see "I shot this one in the fence" "I shot this one with its nose in the corn trough" in any post of a big buck kill.  I often see descriptions of food plots, chasing does, or on an acorn ridge.  These details are often left out when showing off a kill.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Nov 20, 2012)

bluemarlin said:


> Absolutely ridiculous question.



Why is that? 

I've been in this situation 3 times.

A vendor has taken 3 of us, three times. I've killed a 198" (15pt), 219" (19pt) and 256" (26pt). And I can certainly tell you, I'm not bragging, as there is absolutely ZERO to brag about! And let me say (from experience), THESE DEER ARE NOT THE SAME DEER THAT I GREW UP HUNTING and continue to hunt today!

 I was introduced to hunting by my father at 8 years old. Soon after, I became obsessed with learning as much as possible about whitetails and their habits, food, and overall existence on gods green earth. I have to think that my journey has been similar to most on this board. I have been through many phases as a hunter in the past 31 years: gun hunting, bow hunting, trying my best to fill every tag that I purchased from the state, learning and implementing QDM, trying to only kill 3.5 years olds, trying to kill only 4.5 year olds, etc...etc.  

Typically, hunters in hunting forums put the best pictures they have of monster bucks or animals that they are the most proud of in their avatar. As you can see, my avatar is not of these monster science project bucks, or of free-ranging trophies that I have killed over the years, but of my son's first buck. THIS is what hunting is all about for me at this point in my life. Sure, I enjoy sitting in a pinch-point with my bow in my hand, but it's secondary to my kids enjoying the outdoors.

So for those of you who oppose, or are for high-fence hunting, it's not for me to judge. Just enjoy hunting as it makes you happy...under the law. I've been on both sides of the fence (pardon the pun ), and would rather stick to my roots as a sportsman.


----------

